# Welcome home Jackson!



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I know he's not a rat or any other rodent, but we just welcomed home our 8 week old pittbull puppy, Jackson.  
He turned 8 weeks old yesterday and we brought him home yesterday.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh. How. Cute. I love pitts, they are the best doggies! Congrats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg that face!! So cute  

Good luck, puppies are LOTS of work! I puppy-sat a little pittie for 2 nights and it was exhausting lol. (then again I wasnt really prepared and it was a last minute thing)


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

That face is adorable. Makes me miss my girl Babe who lives w my ex husband. He got the dog I got the cat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

So cute! And he's just a day younger than my rat Pooka, lol. I stinkin' love pit bulls. <3 I want to get one from a shelter eventually. There are tons in shelters around here, but they're so gorgeous and sweet looking.

Good luck with your new boy.  He's so adorable. <3


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

aaww, so cute - those eyes are adorable. my mom also has a pit bull, a staffordshire. whenever he sticks his tongue out to pant it looks like he's grinning. lol, cute breed. and i HATE the stupid reputation they have ... humans are always at fault for how dogs turn out.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------

